# STRIKE 3 MY STOEGER 2000 IS GONE



## Mallard Masher (Jan 15, 2006)

In the last two years my Stoeger 2000 has been nothin but a head ache.
First the bead busted off. Took to gunsmith and to find out that the bead is pressed in, not screwed in. Had to get it drilled and taped, to get the new bead in. Torward the end of last season, I was shooting at geese and the action locked up totally. It was open about half way and would not move either forward and or backward. My gunsmith pointed out that it had to much potmetal steel in the receiver. So he was afraid of working on it. We sent it to Stoeger, and they fixed it free of charge. This year was strike three. I was hunting geese, pulled up to shoot and the gun went click. I thought I might of had a dude but no. the action never closed all the way. I started to cycle another shell to notice that the action would not close on its own. To find out that the forearm was holding the action back. There is no metal sleeve over the spring inside of the forearm. So when you pull up to shoot and you grip the forearm firmly it holds back on the action. That could end up on no follow up shots, and lots of mechanical and saftey hazards. 
Has anyone else had any simalar problems


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Nope I only buy the best American made guns.


----------



## orlovski007 (Nov 4, 2006)

i own a mossberg 935 autoloader and it sounds like a lot of the same problems ....i feel for you buddy it sucks when everyone lese is shooting and your fooling around trying to figure out what to do next....in short a headache and alot of missed opportunities...my mossberg seems to work if i clean it thoroughly but after shooting maybe 20 rounds it starts seizing up and the bullets get all jammed cycling....what a hassle and i was wondering if i could return the gun to mossberg for a refund or a new gun i still have the warranty on it....i find the distributors always want to send it to their gunsmith but last time i sent it well they charged me 20.00 bucks and said it wasn't cleaned right....guess what the first time i brought it out hunting after getting it back it started jamming....so much for that excuse...whatever the reason ofr defect it sucks having a gun that every time you go out you never know how its gonna perform....since you sent yours back do you think i can get a refund from mossberg or what advice do you have corncerning my situation...?


----------



## orlovski007 (Nov 4, 2006)

i own a mossberg 935 autoloader and it sounds like a lot of the same problems ....i feel for you buddy it sucks when everyone lese is shooting and your fooling around trying to figure out what to do next....in short a headache and alot of missed opportunities...my mossberg seems to work if i clean it thoroughly but after shooting maybe 20 rounds it starts seizing up and the bullets get all jammed cycling....what a hassle and i was wondering if i could return the gun to mossberg for a refund or a new gun i still have the warranty on it....i find the distributors always want to send it to their gunsmith but last time i sent it well they charged me 20.00 bucks and said it wasn't cleaned right....guess what the first time i brought it out hunting after getting it back it started jamming....so much for that excuse...whatever the reason ofr defect it sucks having a gun that every time you go out you never know how its gonna perform....since you sent yours back do you think i can get a refund from mossberg or what advice do you have corncerning my situation...?


----------

